# post your wet birdie :D



## ollieandme

a couple of people have posted the cutest wet bird photos ever!!

so i thought we could fill a thread with them - partially cause i love looking at wet tiels 

here's some of mine - not all recent!:

poor image quality, sorry 



























so post your cute wet birdies!


----------



## Vickitiel

So funny and cute haha





This is Baby Honey today after having her first shower :lol:


----------



## ollieandme

Honey is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Vickitiel

She wasn't happy about being soaking wet (I think it shows in her expression lol) but she's all clean and fresh now, yay.


----------



## Haimovfids

This is tweety


----------



## Hemiboy007

this is hemi


----------



## Haimovfids

Wow hemi is gorgeous, what mutation is he


----------



## ludanmei

Chew was the only one out of my three who enjoys bathing










She was trying to scratch her head but fell









Basking in the glory of the sun!


----------



## EvilLeia

Wet, grumpy, Birdie.


----------



## hysteriauk

This the first and only time zippy has been wet, he hates water but I am trying different things to get him interested in bathing, My latest idea is a table top mini indoor fountain will let you know if it works lol.


----------



## Hemiboy007

hemi is a grey pied


----------



## Haimovfids

I think I'm starting to fall in love with that mutation


----------



## Mezza

Should be in the COTM.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

She was not enjoying this bath at all, but it was necessary because she stinks!! I'm hoping the dander smell will die down over the next week or so


----------



## Loopy Lou

I think this is my favourite soggy Echo pic, it was her first ever shower after i got her. She was one dirty bird lol. 



And my favourite of Smokey 



Ooh he is a cranky boy!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Also, i LOVE this thread!

Nothing like a load of cute soggy bird pics lol


----------



## Amz

Rocko looks like a drowned rat after a bath :lol:


----------



## Loopy Lou

Amz - Awwwwww lookit him!

I don't think i've ever seen a bird quite that wet lol! <3


----------



## hysteriauk

soggy birds rule llo


----------



## Amz

Loopy Lou said:


> Amz - Awwwwww lookit him!
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen a bird quite that wet lol! <3


Rocko can't stand water. I've tried every bathing method in the book, but my kitchen sink is the only one he'll sit somewhat still for. I clean out the sink with soap, make the water warm-ish, and plop him in. I make sure to get every square inch of him soaked


----------



## Mezza

Bahaha! Look at Echo's smile.


----------



## bobobubu

This pic was taken and posted on this forum a while ago about my boys not reaching the same level of wetness when sprayed; Bubu looked so funny and miserable so I added the bubble and sent it to my friend Shelli... I am a cruel mama


----------



## Mezza

Love my showers with my Mama!!!


----------



## Spaceflyer

Here's Jah...just shook herself off a bit.


----------



## Lucy's Flock

Here are some of Lucy's old bath pics

Wrapped in her pink towel


----------



## Haimovfids

These photos are so cute


----------



## ollieandme

Spaceflyer said:


> Here's Jah...just shook herself off a bit.


that is the cutest pic ever!!!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Mezza said:


> Bahaha! Look at Echo's smile.


Yeah she has a dopey face. My brother has renamed her Derp


----------



## Kiwi

Everyone has such cute bath pics! 

Here are some of Kiwi. It was cloudy out that day so the lighting isn't so great





Haha he's an angry bird


----------



## Mezza

Aaawww! Look at the last photo of Kiwi. Definite Angry Bird. Lol!

I love how some have their own towels. (Skiddles does as well - but I must say I am a fan of the Angry Bird towel :thumbu::clap::innocent.


----------



## ollieandme

angry bird towels are so cute!!
and my birds don't have towels cause they hate them so much lol  they just drip dry on me


----------



## tielfan

You asked for this:


----------



## Haimovfids

> You asked for this:


So cute is this shodu


----------



## ollieandme

so wet! lol


----------



## tielfan

Yes, that's Shodu. She gets wet MUCH more easily than the other birds do - must be a difference in feather quality. She looks like a shipwreck survivor in that picture.


----------



## shannoncrangasi

*Pasha's first ever bath*

Pasha LOVED the mister, and wanted to get this wet, and then sat there horrified that he was wet for a few hours. This is in Australian summer so no chance of harm, and he understood after that (as did we) not to get so soaked!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha great pics tielfan and shannon 

My Smokey never seems to get as wet as Echo, maybe because his feathers are always so sleek whereas Echo is a scruffbag


----------



## Mezza

Shodu looks like a pigeon. LOL!


----------



## Haimovfids

these photos are so cute


----------



## Kiwi

I love the photos! I wish Kiwi's feathers would get that wet :lol:

It's the only towel he actually likes and I love it!! 

Otherwise I use a blanket or let him drip dry. In the winter I go for the blanket.


----------



## Renae

Love all the photos! 

Here are some of mine...

Charlie:










Quinn:











Mishka:










Lyra:










Sage (not happy with me):










Snickers:


----------



## Hemiboy007

"Wow hemi is gorgeous, what mutation is he"

Baruch He is a pied grey!


----------



## Kiwi

Quinn's pic made my day! So cute! :lol:


----------



## ccollin13

In the year that I've had him, Ziggy has ALWAYS hated baths, but for the first time today he started to enjoy it!!

I can't get him to take baths in a flat bowl (my first cockatiel loved this). So I used the spray bottle instead (my Pionus loves this). Today he finally relaxed a little bit and opened up his wings and played in the water. Just for a bit.










Then he realized how wet he was, and it was the end of the world:

"I hate you, mom."


----------



## Loopy Lou

Haha being soggy certainly adds extra power to a grumpy look!


----------



## Kiwi

Ziggy is adorable, haha he's pouting 

Kiwi wants revenge whenever I give him a bath. He'll wait until he's right near my face to shake water off and then he's happy. He's like 'ha! now you're wet too'. :lol:


----------



## MeanneyFids

Tsukasa









Dallas


----------



## Haimovfids

They are so cute


----------



## ollieandme

oh i died when i saw that photo of Dallas, Munch, and Mango  how wet can you get?!


----------



## MeanneyFids

that's an older photo of mine, on another weekend i get computer access i will have to find one with all 4 in the shower lol


----------



## Amz

Snapped this one of Rocko after he got a shower. He's starting to like bathing more and more  This photo cracks me up!


----------



## Janalee

*wet birdies*

Awww...they are all so sweet! I will try to get a shot of Bennie bathing. He's really not into water much, but once or twice I've gotten him to splash in an old pie dish.


----------



## hanna

OMG OMG how cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute are all your tiels !!!!!!!!!!!!!! One sweeter than the other. I love this thread.

Here some of Joe , he now starts to like to join me in the shower, cute fluffbutt.


----------

